# Drehstrommotore an 230V Lichtstrom betreiben



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

*Drehstrommotore in Steinmetzschaltung an 230V betreiben*











Wer keinen Drehstromanschluß zur Verfügung hat, kann einen Drehstrommotor, mit der Nennspannung 230/400V in Steinmetzschaltung an 1~N 230V betreiben.

Dazu ist der Motor in Dreieck zu brücken und es ist ein MP-Kondensator mit einer Spannungsfestigkeit von mindestens 400V zu verwenden. 
Diese hohe Spannungsfestigkeit ist notwendig, da im Betrieb an diesem Kondensator eine Spannung von etwa 320V, trotz der eingespeisten 230V Netzspannung, bedingt durch die Phasenverschiebung des Kondensators von 90° ansteht. 
Außerdem altern MP-Kondensatoren durch die erlittenen Spannungsspitzen, ein Grund mehr, auf möglichst hohe Spannungsfestigkeit zu achten.  

Handelsübliche MP-Kondensatoren  
- sind mit 400 bis 460V  
- in der Staffelung 1µF, 2µF, 2,5µF, 4µF, 5µF, 6µF, 8µF,  
  10µF, 16µF, 20µF, 25µF, 30µF, 50µF erhältlich. 
Sicherlich wird es auch noch andere Größen  geben........ 

Aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ist eine Steinmetzschaltung 
nur für Motore bis 2 KW zu empfehlen. 

*Faustformel: Betriebskondensator = 60-80 µF pro Motor-KW* 

In DIN 48501 sind nach praktischer Erfahrung die Größen der Betriebskondensatoren festgelegt. 
Ein Beispiel: 
Ein Drehstrommotor mit 0,25 KW soll im Dreieck in Steinmetzschaltung betrieben werden. 

                       Berechne : 0,25 KW x 60 µF = 15 µF 
                       Berechne : 0,25 KW x 80 µF = 20 µF 

Wir nehmen den MP-Kondensator, der zwischen diesen Werten liegt, haben daher die Auswahl zwischen 16 + 20 µF. 
Es empfiehlt sich, den mit 20 µF zu nehmen, weil dann das Drehmoment besser als beim 16 µF MP-Kondensator ist. 

Da dieser Motor im 400V-Drehstromnetz in Sternschaltung 0,8 A Nennstrom laut Typenschild hat, der Motor aber jetzt mit 230V in Dreieck betrieben wird,  bleibt der Strom gleich, da sich die Wurzel (3) in den Formeln 
*U=U/Wurzel(3) und I=I*Wurzel(3) *aufheben. 

Das Drehmoment in Steinmetzschaltung = 0.1-0.5 des Motor-Nenndrehmoments. 


*Steinmetzschaltung mit zusätzlichem Anlaufkondensator *


Um trotzdem die Steinmetzschaltung für Aggregate verwenden zu können, die schwer anlaufen, wie Kompressoren,   besteht die Möglichkeit, wärend des Anlaufvorganges, bis zum erreichen der Nenndrehzahl des Motors zusätzlich einen Anlaufkondensator hinzu zu schalten. 








*    Was ist 
.........wenn* 
ich einen starken Motor über 2 kW betreiben möchte ? 

*: ich möchte einen 2,2 kW Drehstrommotor an Lichtstrom anschließen.* 
Es ist richtig, daß es ab einer gewissen Motorleistung(2KW) 
keinen Sinn mehr macht einen Motor in Steinmetzschaltung zu betreiben  
(große, teure Kondensatoren, schlechte Ausnutzung des Drehmoments, Mißverhältnis von Stromverbrauch und mechan. Leistung, hohe Betriebskosten).  
Wenn du aber den Motor schon hast und ihn in Steinmetzschaltung betreiben willst, steht dem nichts im Weg. 

*:Welche Kapazität muß der Betriebskondensator haben? Woher weiß ich, welche Kapazität er haben muß? Was ist, wenn die Kapazität nicht genau stimmt?  
Ich habe einen Kondensator mit 40 µF zur Verfügung. Würde der taugen?* 
Bei einer optimalen Auslegung der Steinmetzschaltung sollte es ein Kondensator zwischen 140-160 µF sein. 
Faustregel 60-80 µF pro KW. Nur die Größenordnung sollte stimmen.  
Du kannst aber auch den 40 µF Kondensator nehmen, wenn deine Pumpe damit anläuft und beim Betrieb nicht zu starke Geräusche entwickelt.  
Die Entscheidung darüber ist dir überlassen. Technisch spricht dem (fast) nichts entgegen.  
Es wird nur dein Drehmoment noch geringer als bei einer gut ausgelegten Steinmetzschaltung. 

*Was genau bringt mir ein Anlaufkondensator?  
Unter welchen Umständen brauche ich den, und was ist, wenn ich ihn nicht habe?  
(Der Motor treibt eine Jauchepumpe an. Der Anlaufvorgang dauert wesentlich weniger als 1 s.) *:
Den Anlaufkondensator braucht man, damit der Motor während des Anlaufs ein höhere Drehmoment  liefert. In dieser Zeit nimmt er einen höheren Strom auf (bis ca. 160% des Nennstroms).  
Diesen Strom kann der Betriebskondensator nicht liefern.  
Deshalb schaltet man den Anlaufkondensator, der in deinem Fall ca. 280-320 µF haben sollte, parallel zum Betriebskondensator. Damit bekommt man dann auch schweranlaufende Maschinen (z.B. Verdichter) zum laufen.  
Es ist aber wichtig, daß der Anlaufkondensator nach erreichter Nenndrehzahl wieder abgetrennt wird,  da sonst während des Betriebs der Strom durch die eine Wicklung des Motors zu groß ist und er sich zu sehr erwärmt. Dabei kann er dann sogar kaputt gehen. 

*Der Motor zieht bei Anschluß an Kraftstrom 5,1 A. Wie viel zieht er bei 1-Phasenstrom?  
(Das Problem mit dem Schutzschalter...) *: 
Der Motorstrom hängt vom erforderlichen Drehmoment ab  
und kann sich während des Anlaufes auf 160% des Nennstroms erhöhen.  
Die Frage ist wann du die 5,1A gemessen hast und in welcher Schaltungsart (Stern/Dreieck).  
Wenn du den Strom im 400V-Drehstromnetz in Sternschaltung gemessen hast,  den Motor aber jetzt mit 230V in Dreieck betreibst, so bleibt der Strom gleich, da sich die Wurze(3) in den Formeln 

*U=U/Wurzel(3) und I=I*Wurzel(3)*     aufheben. 

*Zusammenfassung:*
- Steinmetz für Drehstrommotor 230/400V 2,2 KW 
Drehmoment = 0.1-0.5 des Nenndrehmoments 
Betriebskondensator 140-160 µF 
Anlaufkondensator 280-320 µF


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Nilpferd

Die Innenschaltung des Drehstrommoters ist nicht mit eingezeichnet,
lediglich das Motorklemmbrett.
Einerseits ist die Kenntniss der Verschaltung der drei Motorwicklungen
nicht zwingend erforderlich, um den Drehstrommotor wie in meinem
Beitrag in der Steinmetzschaltung beschrieben zu betreiben, 
anderseits bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß die Innenverschaltung allgemein bekannt ist.
Danke für deine berechtigte Kritik, werde gleich mal eine entsprechende Änderung in meinem Beitrag einfließen lassen


----------



## nilpferd (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Josef,
hatte es auch gemerkt und mein Posting gelöscht. Auf den ersten Blick hab ich die D-Brücken für die Motorwicklungen gehalten..

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Nilpferd

Ich suchte schon verzweifelt deinen Beitrag, auf den ich geantwortet hatte.

Aber du hattest recht, wer die Verschaltung eines Drehstrommotors nicht kennt, 
wird den Stromverlauf in der Steinmetzschaltung nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

*Wie wärs mit einem Frequenzumrichter*

Einfach den Motor im Dreieck betreiben und einen Frequenzumrichter davorschalten. (Die werden ja immer billiger) 8)


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr schon mal einen Drehstrommotor mit Stenmetzschaltung betrieben habt. 
Für einen Ventilator ist die Steinmetzschaltung wohl akzeptabel, für eine Säge oder einen Kompressor mit Gewißheit nicht.

In der Berechnung ist außerdem noch ein Fehler.
Bei einem Wechselstromnetz mit 230V Nennspannung haben die Amplituden rechnerisch schon 324,3V. Da noch die phasenverschobene Spannung der nachgeschalteten Motorwicklung hinzu kommt, muß ein Kondensatur für eine Steinmetzschaltung am 230V Netz eine Spannungsfestigkeit von mindestens 420V haben.

Limbo


----------

